# 7 Week scan - Small Measurements



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello,
I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice?  Today I had early scan at clinic, I am 7 weeks + 3 days.  The measurements have me worried.  Our baby measured 5.9mm, we were clearly able to see heartbeat.  We have to go back in a week for another scan.  We previously had a miscarriage in December so the thought of another is very difficult to accept but I would like to try prepare myself.
Many thanks
Allison x


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi chamois 

I am not ultrasound trained however on reading it appears the measurement should be between 50-110 so yours would be in normal range so please don't worry. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## chamois (Apr 19, 2010)

Thank you Kaz, I should have updated.  After not feeling well on tues I went to clinic for extra scan and babies heart has stopped beating.  I am just waiting to miscarry as I was on a high dose of progesterone xx


----------

